# Dévelopement d'un driver CoreAudio...



## syrio (27 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

dans le cadre d'un projet personnel de programmation et de musique, je souhaiterais savoir s'il existe quelque part sur le Web ou dans un livre des sources d'un driver CoreAudio ?
Autre question, je me suis déjà renseigné un minimum, il me semble qu'il faut implémenter une classe dérivée de IOAudioDevice entre autres, comprise dans le framework. Est-il possible (la question peut paraitre simple ou stupide, mais je débute sur Mac OS X) d'intégrer une interface graphique (une fenêtre de configuration) dans le .KERN ? et des appels aux fonctions réseau ? en gros, puis-je étendre mon driver à la partie "interface", où bien faut il faire un panneau de contrôle dans les "Paramètres systèmes", séparément ?
Si tel est le cas, quelqu'un aurait il des conseils ou des suggestions ?
D'ici là, je vais me documenter plus en profondeur sur le sujet, mais toute aide est la bienvenue ;-)

Merci d'avance
Vincent


----------



## tatouille (28 Octobre 2006)

/Developer/Examples/Kernel/IOKit/Audio

http://developer.apple.com/audio/
http://developer.apple.com/document...ngAudioDrivers/About/chapter_1_section_1.html

(scuse je suis newbie sous macos x)
ca n'a rien avoir avec macos x tu es newbie tout court

le kernelland et le userland apprend le vocabulaire
pour communiquer entre le userland client et le kernelland (systemland)
on utilise les notifications ( concept valable sous tout system)

les dot kern sont des bundles


----------



## SuperCed (6 Novembre 2006)

J'avais fait le driver pour ce truc là, il y a quelques années :
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00021646.html
C'était pour MacOS X.

En fait, il y a des très bons exemples pour les drivers audio pour MacOS X.
A l'époque, on devait développer le driver dans le millieu du noyau, mais ils parlaient, chez Apple, de créer un API pour faire des drivers FireWire audio dans l'environnement user.

Je ne sais pas trop ou ca en est maintenant.

Pour utiliser un pref pane, il fallait créer une petite appli pref pane qui dialoguait avec le driver dans le noyau.
Pour cela, il y avait une classe appelée UserClient je crois. Ca permet de dialoguer entre le kernel et les applis user.

Le mieux est de partir d'un exemple, pour bien comprendre comment on récupère les données CoreAudio.

Quel type d'interface est utilisé pour ton driver : Firewire, USB, PCI ?


----------

